# Getting new gas range, how far off wall will it be?



## dipr (Dec 14, 2008)

hi guys

i have a small kitchen and i'm putting in a new 30" freestanding gas range (hotpoint rgb745, nothing special).

i am wondering if at the back, do these gas ranges sit flush against the wall, or is there space needed for gas pipes, wires etc. i'm concerned about how much it will actually stick out in front after i'm done.

if space is required, any idea how many inches that might be?

thanks!


----------



## adave (Nov 20, 2007)

The installation guide will tell you where to place the gas pipe and the electrical outlet so the range can be push against the back wall.


----------

